# Hormone Therapy fix Homosexuality



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 2, 2020)

> Many male to female transgendered have undergone hormone therapy with the solid belief that once they have taken a sufficient amount of hormones for a long enough duration such that, they present as female, that they will still have the same sexual orientation as when they started. There is *a Dutch study that was conducted on transgender sexual orientation & hormonal induced changes* to sexual orientation and while the majority did retain their sexual orientation*, a good portion did not. Some became bisexual and others became attracted to the opposite of the hormone supplemented gender identity.* That is, as a estrogen fueled female, now attracted to a man. The majority started out with a sexual attraction to the female sex & sought out those “Lesbian” relationships even as now hormonal females themselves.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 3, 2020)

le bumo because its a solid thread


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 3, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> le bumo because its a solid thread


----------



## sytyl (Sep 3, 2020)

everything is decided by hormones isn't it


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 3, 2020)

sytyl said:


> everything is decided by hormones isn't it


Unfortunately not


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 3, 2020)

So they could just unject t, which would also raise estrogen and be better off.


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 3, 2020)

sytyl said:


> everything is decided by hormones isn't it


tbh.
after exercising/socialising, life feels so good to live but if I'm rotting on my desk all day it is ropefuel even if nothing bad happened that day

solution to all of life's problems is just to inject ngl


----------



## sytyl (Sep 3, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> tbh.
> after exercising/socialising, life feels so good to live but if I'm rotting on my desk all day it is ropefuel even if nothing bad happened that day
> 
> solution to all of life's problems is just to inject ngl


I feel the same, gym + running are such good copes, insane how everything is decided by brain chemistry


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Sep 3, 2020)

damn this sounds like an interesting study do you have a link?


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 3, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I feel the same, gym + running are such good copes, insane how everything is decided by brain chemistry


What's surprising is that we even realise that when it's happening yet it still happens. We know we feel good after working out because of the hormones and other chemicals, it doesn't change anything about any situation, but we still feel good.


----------



## fras (Sep 3, 2020)

The entire tranny problem could be fixed by injecting tomboys with E and faggots with T. Unfortunately that would make the medical industry miss out on a lot of shekels earned by making people "transition", so it'll never happen.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Sep 3, 2020)

there you have it, transsexuality and homosexuality are both caused by environmental factors. (probably)


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 3, 2020)

male homosexuality is at least partly heritable or at least caused by mutational load so not necessarily "things being done to them". however lesbianism is entirely environmental and appears to be a "prison gay" phenomenon that occurs when there are no high value males around.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 3, 2020)

fras said:


> The entire tranny problem could be fixed by injecting tomboys with E and faggots with T. Unfortunately that would make the medical industry miss out on a lot of shekels earned by making people "transition", so it'll never happen.


Same like with myopia or downward growth.
Finding a way would crush glasses and lenses industry and orthos


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 3, 2020)

This should help many parents


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 3, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 640499


people like this are actual sub90's


----------



## benchortable (Sep 3, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I feel the same, gym + running are such good copes, insane how everything is decided by brain chemistry


getting sun + socializing as well
Life couldve been so simple but we had to "progress," become "educated," and ruin our physical and mental health by working indoor deskjobs


----------



## sytyl (Sep 3, 2020)

benchortable said:


> getting sun + socializing as well
> Life couldve been so simple but we had to "progress," become "educated," and ruin our physical and mental health by working indoor deskjobs


Years ago I would say cope but you're right.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 30, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> le bumo because its a solid thread





> I do recall reading an article in R&D magazine back in the eighties where they did a number of blood test looking for the cause of what was called AIDS in the very late seventies and early eighties and they were doing a massive number of blood panels and one doctor noted sort of as a side observation that gay men seemed to be lacking in this one particular hormone.
> 
> Then in the mid eighties he got grant money to do a limited study and he took a hundred gay men, who were out and volunteered to take this hormone and see what happened. They took it for six months and they checked to see what the levels had come up to and asked them what changes they felt about their sex life and many reported a new sort of curiosity about straight sex which they had never felt before.
> 
> That was the initial report that it might be a cure and so he began looking for money to do a wider study and the radical side of the gay movement was up in arms over it being used to “cure” gays. You have to recall there were all manner of deprogramming things people were subjecting their children to in order to fix them at that time. And so this sort of died by the wayside.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 30, 2020)

godlike thread


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 20, 2020)

bump


----------

